# Hydraulic oil check



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

B7100HST-D

Hey guys, when checking the hydraulic oil dipstick should the tractor be running at the time.

I was wondering since it has the HST transmission. The transmission and rear end and three point lift are all one sump, right?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Before you begin your day operating the tractor, it is always a good idea, to not only check all the fluid levels, but to do a walk around to make sure the wheel nuts are tight, bucket pins and all the bits and pieces that make up your tractor are good to go. Also look for fluids that may have leaked on the ground, and make sure no one is sticking out under the tractor before you take off!
Check the hyd/trans fluid, as well as all the other fluids, before you start your tractor. Have your tractor as level as possible and if you park it the same way all the time, then your fluid levels will be consistent and if there is a change in the level, you'll be aware of a possible leak in the system.


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks pogobill. I'm not new to tractors. I have an MF202 and a Ford 8N. This Kubota is a bit of a strange animal to me with it's diesel engine and HST trans. It actually belongs to a friend of my nephew. He inherited it and he brought it over to my nephews place since he has no real need for it where he's living now. My nephew lives on my property here in the hills. His place is up the hill from me so I don't walk up there that often. The main thing I don't like is that there is no key for the tractor and the guy pulled out the switch and jumps it with a screw driver to warm up the glow plugs and start the engine. My nephew knows the guy well and the tractor is not stolen. He did inherit the tractor. 

I purchased a set of manuals for the guy, operator, service and parts. If it had a key, I wouldn't mind hopping on it and figuring things out. For right now I wanted to be sure that the trans and rear end were all one sump and used the same fluid like my two tractors do. We do have a Kubota dealer in town so he can get Kubota UDT.

I don't suppose that this model tractors key switch is all keyed alike the way my Massey Ferguson is? When I purchased it, it had no key but I was able to order one from "Steiner Tractor".


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If it's a hydro, it most likely has a common sump. You may want to confirm from your manuals. 
Good point on the key, I misplaced the key for my tractor and ordered a new one on line. Two in fact!


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

You ordered a new key online? But was it for a Kubota? If so, what company did you order it from? I checked a local Kubota dealer and the want $75 for a new switch. I'd rather just buy a new key if I could.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.colemanequip.com/parts/details/KubotaParts/Keys--Set-of-2-/66711-55240/

https://www.messicks.com/part/66711-55240/ignition-key
Sorry, I don't have a Kubota.


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks for that link. I'll call the Kubota dealer in town tomorrow to see if he has a set or how long it would take for him to order a set. If not, I'll order from that link. At least now I'm sure that there are extra keys that will fit.


----------

